# Humble Bundle: Total War



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 21, 2015)

Were you to head over to humble bundle today you'd see that for only fifteen of their american dollars you could get yourself: 

Medieval Total War
Medieval II Total War
Shogun Total War
Empire Total War
Rome II Total War

Some other bollocks that I didn't recognise as well. Down side is the crash bug for the first medieval (by far my favourite) apparently hasn't been fixed


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2015)

Have been playing MTW1 this evo with no problems - apparently the solution is turn the res down to min. Not played for a while, so I've resorted to the old favourite strategy: Spanish, taking the Aragonese first (before the Pope gets arsey), then the rebels (except Portugal) before driving Isis back across North Africa and losing shit tons of men taking the poorest most useless region on the map, Cyrenaica. From here I'll conquer the middle east, build hundreds of ships, make a fortune trading and gratually eat my way into Europe via Constantinople, getting bored and giving up just as I've taken the whole of Russia...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 22, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Have been playing MTW1 this evo with no problems - apparently the solution is turn the res down to min. Not played for a while, so I've resorted to the old favourite strategy: Spanish, taking the Aragonese first (before the Pope gets arsey), then the rebels (except Portugal) before driving Isis back across North Africa and losing shit tons of men taking the poorest most useless region on the map, Cyrenaica. From here I'll conquer the middle east, build hundreds of ships, make a fortune trading and gratually eat my way into Europe via Constantinople, getting bored and giving up just as I've taken the whole of Russia...



The hours of my life spent playing MTW1, prob my all time fav. I always used to play as the Italians and invade the Papal States before getting fucked over by the HRE.


----------



## Santino (Sep 22, 2015)

I was always Byzantium. Great cavalry. They really shafted that faction in MTW2.


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2015)

I just paid $0.10 for Shogun 1 which is a bit mean but it's the only one I don't have on my computer because I lost the validation code. It was my favourite as well, I preferred the board game style.


----------



## Yata (Oct 4, 2015)

anyone get Total War Arena with this bundle? didnt get the bundle but liking Arena


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 4, 2015)

I _seem _to have it, but have no interest in it


----------



## Yata (Oct 8, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I _seem _to have it, but have no interest in it


are you gonna use the code? i got the game already but think i could still put the code in for some gold + humble shield if you not using it?


----------



## treelover (Dec 16, 2015)

Its back again, well, a similar bundle, i only want Med 2 on digital, i have it on the discs, lots of them!

is it ok to donate just a couple of dollars?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 5, 2016)

Medieval 1.
The English - churning out billmen  backed up by longbows and mullahing everybody. Except the mongols. 
1 unit of high morale Billmen in woods could chop up multiple french royal knights. Take that aristos! 

I liked assassinating the pope in Medieval 2 though.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2016)

i still play napoleon total war far far too often


----------



## treelover (Jan 16, 2016)

Got it, no more messing round with CD's. 

big problem though, a lot of mods won't launch


----------



## binka (Feb 3, 2016)

I just ordered myself a new laptop which means I'll be able to play proper games again. I haven't played any on this laptop (too shit) so haven't played anything since I had my desktop about 5 years ago. What's the current deal with the Total War series then? I played Shogun a lot when it came out, then played Medieval for about a year when that came out, plus the Vikings expansion. Nothing since then. What's the general consensus on the series after Medieval? Which are worth trying and which are best avoided? Looking on Steam there's fucking loads of them with Total War Atilla being the latest.


----------



## Santino (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone playing Total War: Warhammer?


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2016)

Santino said:


> Anyone playing Total War: Warhammer?


Yeah,  I am. Completed it as the Empire, give up as Dwarves (no cavalry was really annoying) and currently playing as Undead.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking forward to playing Medieval Total War, buying the game, upgrading the system, and then finding it still would not run properly is what did pc gaming in for me.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Were you to head over to humble bundle today you'd see that for only fifteen of their american dollars you could get yourself:
> 
> Medieval Total War
> Medieval II Total War
> ...



Used to love Shogun: Total War, would be tempted but wont as I have become a Euclid Galaxy Cultist, and other than that- The Last of Us will be given a spin as a kind of box-series substitute.

I am saying this here to prove to myself that I won't be getting this bundle despite Shogun: Total War. I WONT!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 31, 2016)

camouflage said:


> I am saying this here to prove to myself that I won't be getting this bundle despite Shogun: Total War. I WONT!



It finished almost a year ago so your coinage is pretty safe


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It finished almost a year ago so your coinage is pretty safe



Ah, I saw "Shogun: Total War" and all the other details blurred out of focus.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 31, 2016)

There's a Sierra bundle available currently, but it seems rather pricey to me. And notable titles (i.e. most of the city-builders they are associated with) aren't included


----------

